# [Suche] Ideen für einen Fahrradabstellraum im Hotel



## Leuchtentrager (26. Februar 2016)

.​


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2016)

...wäre super 

Wieviele Räder muss er so im Schnitt über Nacht unterbringen? 

So allgemein... Waschmöglichkeit, ausreichend Platz, fest montierte Radständer ausgeklügelt angeordnet, abgeschlossener Raum mit Zugang nur durch Personal und einer Art Radausweis aus Besitznachweis, Videoüberwacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (26. Februar 2016)

In vielen Hotels in denen ich die letzte Zeit war, gab es nur eine Stange (fest eingebaut!!) wo die Bikes mit dem Sattel eingehängt werden.Finde ich Persönlich eine einfache und sehr gute Lösung. Eventuell noch mit Ösen und einem bereitgestelltem Stahlseil plus Schloss zur Sicherung der Bikes.So ähnlich..


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Februar 2016)

.​


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2016)

Das Problem ist, wenn jeder ohne Kontrolle und Nachweis Zugang hat...stelle ich mein Rad nicht rein. 
Was ist, wenn jemand sein 300€ Rad einstellt und mit einem 3000€ Rad wieder ausscheckt?... 
Denn lieber etwas mehr Servicezeit für das Personal eingeplant. 
Bei Jens Weißflog hätten sie mir sogar unser Tandem geputzt... über Nacht.   
Auf der Hütte ist das was anderes, da "kennt" man die anderen Biker und ihre Räder. Ein Fremder kommt da nicht an die Räder.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Februar 2016)

.​


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2016)

Moin,
wenn auch für teure Biken gedacht und kein Personal eingespannt werden soll, würde ich mal an diese abschließbaren Boxen denken, die es bei der Bahn auch gibt.

Das in Kombi mit Schlüsselkarte und Videoüberwachung sollte ausreichend sicher sein 

Wobei der Trend zu breiten Lenkern da schon einiges an Platz kostet...

Dafür wäre dann dort auch Platz für Helm/Schöner usw möglich.

Belüftung sollte eh gut sein, ähnlich Skikeller, dann klappt es auch mit nassen Rädern nach der Reinigung.

Grüsse


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2016)

Wenn keine Kontrolle bei der Bikeunterbringung gewährleistet ist, ist das kein Hotel für mich mit Bike...  
Da schlafe ich lieber im Freien mit meinem Rad als Kopfkissen.


----------



## Schnipp (26. Februar 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Wenn dafür aber ein Mädel vom Reinigungsservice (nur da wäre man wohl flexibel) vorgesehen würde, was ein Allmountain nicht von einem Mopped unterscheiden kann ...



Da könnte man aber mit Labeln, Aufkleber oder Schildern mit Nummern arbeiten, die sich nicht zerstörungsfrei entfernen lassen und man als Besitzer das entsprechende Gegenstück vorzeigen muss damit das Rad ausgegeben wird. (für dann Fall des Verlusts der "Berechtigungsmarke" müsste man dann beim Empfang eine neue holen)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Februar 2016)

.​


----------



## Mausoline (26. Februar 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> .... Wenn dafür aber ein Mädel vom Reinigungsservice (nur da wäre man wohl flexibel) vorgesehen würde, was ein Allmountain nicht von einem Mopped unterscheiden kann ...



Wenn ich das ins Ladies Only verlinke, kriegst du richtig Haue  




beuze1 schrieb:


> ....



Das ist nix für Vario-Sattelstützen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Februar 2016)

.​


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Februar 2016)

Mit aufs Zimmer.

Zimmer


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Februar 2016)

.​


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Februar 2016)

...reicht nicht, der Raum muss extrem sicher sein...man weiß nicht wer da rumschleicht und sich Ersatzteile besorgt. 
Ich kenne jetzt nicht die aktuelle Situation. Aber ein Raum, in den jeder ohne Kontrolle Zutritt hat, ist nicht sicher.


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2016)

Kosten einer Versicherung auch Anfragen!

Wenn was wegkommt, ist der Ärger sonst groß 

Versicherungskosten ggf als Wahlleistung fürs Zimmer anbieten/umlegen.

Schloss alleine reicht nicht, alles wo die Räder aneinanderkitschen können, auch nicht.

Wie groß ist der Raum konkret, wieviele Räder sollen rein und reden wir von lowbudget oder 4*?

Grüße


----------



## Mausoline (26. Februar 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Habe es korrektiert.



 

zu deinem Vorschlag 
Bringst du dein Bike über die schon in den unteren 2 Leisten schräg eingestellten Bikes gehoben und in ca. 2,20m (75+75+ca. 70 für den Haken) an den Haken fixiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (26. Februar 2016)

@Leuchtentrager Betreibt dein Hotelier einen zwei Saisonenbetrieb?

Sollte er im Winter diesen Raum als Skiraum benötigen, dann gibt es Spezialisten, ie haben eine Lösung parat.
z.B .Die haben Lösungen parat, wo mit einem beschichtetem Seil das Bike versperrt werden kann!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Februar 2016)

.​


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Februar 2016)

.​


----------



## Abuc (27. Februar 2016)

Was wirklich gescheites ist Boxen draußen zu bauen wo immer  ca.2 Räder rein gehen und die alle einzeln abschließbar sind und auch einbruchsicher sind.
Denke wenn man mindestens 5 bis 10  davon hat und man die auch vorher mit anmieten könnte dann könnten die hotel noch zusatz Geld damit einnehmen.
Glaube schon das auch viele dafür zusätzlich was locker machen würden.


----------



## karstb (27. Februar 2016)

Bisher wurde mir in keinem Hotel verwehrt, mein Rad mit aufs Zimmer zu nehmen.
Manchmal lass ich das Rad an Der Rezeption oder im Abstellraum, wenn ich zu faul bin, es die Treppe raufzuschleppen. Spezielle Halter haben die wenigsten. Wer so pingelig ist, dass das Rad nicht gestapelt werden darf, soll halt sein Carbonliebling mit aufs Zimmer nehmen. Die älteren Herrschaften dürfen ihre sackschweren E-Bikes im Abstellraum zurücklassen, die stören sich sicher nicht an ein paar Kratzern. Der Raum sollte selbstverständlich verschlossen sein, auch wenn jemand den Schlüssel hat, der ein Rennrad nicht von einem Fatbike unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wenn ich das ins Ladies Only verlinke, kriegst du richtig Haue
> ...


Warum? Können Frauen keine verantwortungsvolle Aufgaben?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Februar 2016)

Ein sicheres Unterbringungskonzept in Hotels wäre für mich ein abschliessbarer Raum mit Boxen für jedes bike...videoüberwacht...soweit zur Theorie.

In der Praxis hatte ich das bike immer !abgeschlossen! über Nacht im Auto in der Tiefgarage/Vor-der-Tür-Parkplatz im/vorm Hotel oder im Hotelzimmer auf dem Balkon, was ich einigermassen sicher fand. Ansonsten seh ich das ähnlich wie user karstb....die Hoteliers sind da recht flexibel.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Februar 2016)

.​


----------



## mw.dd (27. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist nix für Vario-Sattelstützen!



Wieso nicht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


...wenn sie noch abgesenkt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Februar 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Also Bike aufs Zimmer lassen wir mal außen vor, das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Boxen finde ich gut. 2er-Boxen benötigen natürlich weniger Platz. Boxen in einem Raum wird nicht gehen, da die einfach zu viel Platz wegnehmen. Schön wären Boxen, wo man eine zweite drauf stellen könnte. Die müssten natürlich so konstruiert sein, dass man als Normalmensch in die obere Box wenigstens ein Bike reinbuxieren kann.


Wo willst Du denn die Boxen aufstellen, wenn nicht in einen abgeriegelten Raum? Ich seh immer das Problem darin, mit anderen zusammen einen Raum zu nutzen und mein bike da abzustellen..ich hab da kein Vertrauen..da fehlt mir einfach oft das Sicherheitskonzept.

Es müsste ansonsten sowas geben, wie eine zugewiesene Radnummer, die man aufs bike kleben muss und als Kopie bei der Herausgabe vorzeigen muss...ähnlich wie in der Radwechselzone beim Triathlon...z.B.


----------



## Schnipp (27. Februar 2016)

Ist man da auf die eine Radmarke beschränkt?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. Februar 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Ist man da auf die eine Radmarke beschränkt?



Auch wenn der Name es vermuten lässt, nein ist man nicht.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Februar 2016)

.​


----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Das ist nix für Vario-Sattelstützen!



Also ich hatte da noch nie ein Problem damit und wenn ich mich z.b. vor den "_Vis_ á _Vis_" umsehe...


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (27. Februar 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Mit aufs Zimmer.


Im Abstellraum, zum Zimmer gehört und direkt davor liegt. Besser als so wie Cube Hotel in Savognin hab ich das noch nie erlebt.
http://www.cube-hotels.com/de/gallery/gallery-chsav
Foto 11 of 86 zeigt den extragut belüfteten Vorraum, der auch fürs Trocknen von Klamotten dient (Waschautomat im Keller).
Foto 3 of 86 zeigt, wie man in die Obergeschosse hochfähr^H hochschiebt.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> ....
> Ja. Das schöne wäre ein gewisser Selbstregulierungseffekt. Wer sein Bike schön einsam stehen haben will, muss sich strecken. Ok, jetzt sind wieder die kleinen diskriminiert.
> .....



Na dann wär ich schon wieder mit dabei


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist nix für Vario-Sattelstützen!





mw.dd schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?



Seht ihr das rote Hebelchen   das ist leider im Weg


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Warum? Können Frauen keine verantwortungsvolle Aufgaben?



Ich versteh den Satz nicht 

außerdem hats @Leuchtentrager gut korrektiert und ich sollte eh ein bißchen zurückhaltender sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (27. Februar 2016)

Solche Bike Boxen hat das Explorer Hotel in Oberstdorf. Fand ich eine gute Lösung.
Ist nur mit der Chip-Karte des Zimmers zu öffnen.
Diese Kabinen waren direkt an der Rezeption. Also auch fast immer im Blick von den Angestellten.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Februar 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Ich dachte an sowas: http://www.ilco-beton.de/Fahrradgaragen,lieferprogramm,6.html


so ähnlich wie "R1/NT" hat das mal die Deutsche Bundesbahn direkt an meinem Bahnhof vor 20 Jahren probiert und ich habe das täglich genutzt....leider ist das Konzept damals wohl seiner Zeit vorraus gewesen und wurde aus Kostengründen eingestampft...ich fands super.


----------



## beuze1 (28. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Seht ihr das rote Hebelchen   das ist leider im Weg



Nein, das ist nicht im Weg


----------



## Mausoline (28. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mich bisher nicht getraut


----------



## Bergmolch (28. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Ideen, aber die hier vorgetragenen überzeugen mich alle nicht. Arbeite in einem Hotel, das 120 Leihräder und die Räder der Gäste (600 Betten) verwalten muss. Fahrrad-Garagen brauchen zu viel Platz und kosten zu viel. Normale Fahrradständer funktionieren für die Hotelräder, aber nicht für jene der Gäste.

Am Sattel an einer Stange aufhängen funktioniert auch nur bedingt.... Man müsste die Leute dazu bringen, die Räder versetzt (Vorderrad - Hinterrad) einzuhängen. Versenkbare Sattelstützen müssen nur ausgefahren werden, dann gibt es keine Probleme.

Wie schaffe ich das?

Absperren ist bei solchen "Aufhängern" kein Problem. Schloss durch den Rahmen und über die Stange. Raum ist nur über Chip zu erreichen und ist videoüberwacht.

Bin dankbar für konstruktive Vorschläge und Tipps.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2016)

Bergmolch schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Ideen, aber die hier vorgetragenen überzeugen mich alle nicht. Arbeite in einem Hotel, das 120 Leihräder und die Räder der Gäste (600 Betten) verwalten muss. Fahrrad-Garagen brauchen zu viel Platz und kosten zu viel. Normale Fahrradständer funktionieren für die Hotelräder, aber nicht für jene der Gäste.
> 
> Am Sattel an einer Stange aufhängen funktioniert auch nur bedingt.... Man müsste die Leute dazu bringen, die Räder versetzt (Vorderrad - Hinterrad) einzuhängen. Versenkbare Sattelstützen müssen nur ausgefahren werden, dann gibt es keine Probleme.
> 
> ...


Wie hoch sind und welche Fläche haben die Abstellräume?
Grundriß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werratte (28. Februar 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte da noch nie ein Problem damit und wenn ich mich z.b. vor den "_Vis_ á _Vis_" umsehe...


Ich hatte da bisher auch keine Probleme damit (auf dem Bild ist meins auch dabei )
Bei mir hängt das Bike immer am Sattel und das sieht so aus:


Da kann nix umfallen und man kann dazwischen gehen, ohne eine Felge in einem Ständer zu verdrücken.
Den Zugang für so einen Raum würde ich einfach nur mit dem Zimmerschlüssel ermöglichen und eine Kamera mit Bewegungssensor installieren.


----------



## Bergmolch (28. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind und welche Fläche haben die Abstellräume?
> Grundriß?



400 m² Garage, 2,50 m hoch. Gästeräder stehen in separaten Raum (ca 60 m²), Zugang über elektronischen Zimmerschlüssel und Videoüberwachung.


----------



## stolennick (28. Februar 2016)

Mittels Gurt oder an Balken hängen find ich grundätzlich gut, das geht mit jedem Rad, daran kann man auch relativ gute Schlösser befestigen. Zutritt zum Raum mit elektrischem Schließsystem und den Raum per Bewegungsmelder & Video oder Serienbilder überwachen. Auf Ringspeichern ist man da relativ einfach und günstig unterwegs.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Februar 2016)

Bergmolch schrieb:


> 400 m² Garage, 2,50 m hoch. Gästeräder stehen in separaten Raum (ca 60 m²), Zugang über elektronischen Zimmerschlüssel und Videoüberwachung.


Ich könnte mir ein doppelstöckiges, waagerechtes Schienensystem wie auf einem Biketransporthänger vorstellen. 
Auf so einer Schiene kann man das Bike leicht mit einem Rad einstellen und bis zum Ende schieben. 




...solche Schienen, angepaßt für Fahrräder, in leicht versetzter Aufstellhöhe rechtwinklig zur Wand auf einem doppelstöckigen Gerüst angebracht. 
Die Fahrräder könnten rückwärts und vorwärts eingeschoben werden. 
An der Schiene sind die Räder abschließbar.
Die Höhe der zweiten Ebene wäre maximal Sattelhöhe eines großen Fahrrads.


----------



## Kurt (29. Februar 2016)

Wie ihr alle schon gesehen habt, ist es nicht so einfach einen Bikeraum sicher, komfortabel und kostengünstig einzurichten. 
Wir haben in unserem Hotel den Bikeraum öfters umgebaut und haben alle möglichen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten probiert. 
Bis zum Schluss haben wir uns für eine Führung für das Vorder- oder Hinterrad entschieden. Mit einem Einsatz kann auch ein Rennrad perfekt geparkt werden.
Vorteil: alles ist perfekt aufgeräumt und bei der neuen eBike Variante kann man auch das Rad mit einer Kette abschließen.
Nachteil: Die Räder brauchen mehr Platz wie bei den Hacken.
30 Räder habe so in unserem Bikeraum platz, leider ist das manchaml zu wenig aber vergrößern geht jetzt nicht mehr. Daher haben wir für die eBikes unseren Fitnessraum geopfert.

Hacken an der Wand oder an der Decke haben den Nachteil dass kleinere Menschen nicht ran kommen und bei einem eBike muss man zu zweit sein. Auch Frauen hatten oft das Problem das Bike hoch zu heben.

Zum Thema Sicherheit:
Unser Bikeraum ist im Hotel untergebracht, man muss an der Rezeption vorbei gehen. Der Raum ist Video überwacht.
Ihr könnt mir glauben dass es einen 100%ig sicheren Raum nicht gibt. Ich kenne viele Hotelier Kollegen wo der sichere Bikeraum ausgeräumt wurde, trotz Alarmanlage, Videoüberwachung usw. da wurden Türen mit dem Schneidbrenner geknackt, Alarmanlagen lahm gelegt... aber man sollte es den Gaunern so schwer wie möglich machen.
Nimmt der Gast sein Bike mit auf das Zimmer ist das Bike nicht versichert!
In Italien haftete der Hotelier bis zum 100fachen des Zimmerpreises für Waren (Bikeraum) die dem Hotelier in Obhut gegeben wurden. Das wissen die wenigsten. Bei der Versicherung muss man angeben dass man einen Bikeraum hat, das kostet eine Kleinigkeit mehr. Leihräder die dem Hotelier gehören müssen extra versichert werden, auch das wissen die wenigsten.
Ich kann hier nur für Südtiro/Italien sprechen wie die Gesetzeslage in anderen Ländern aus schaut weiß ich nicht.

Übrigens haben wir auch im Außenbericht Einschnitte in der Mauer wo die Gäste die Räder parken können. Ist schön und unauffällig in der Mauer integriert. Einige Fotos wenn auch etwas ältere findest du in der Fotogallerei wenn du auf die Links klickst.

Sollten noch Fragen auftauchen dann müsst ihr euch etwas gedulden, ich bin am morgen Dienstag 1. März für eine Woche auf La Palma zum freeriden... oh, Entschuldigung auf Fortbildung beim Daniel Schäfer ;-)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (1. März 2016)

.​


----------



## Schlammpaddler (1. März 2016)

Kurt schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle schon gesehen habt, ist es nicht so einfach einen Bikeraum sicher, komfortabel und kostengünstig einzurichten.
> Wir haben in unserem Hotel den Bikeraum öfters umgebaut und haben alle möglichen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten probiert.
> Bis zum Schluss haben wir uns für eine Führung für das Vorder- oder Hinterrad entschieden. Mit einem Einsatz kann auch ein Rennrad perfekt geparkt werden. ...


In diesem Bikeraum haben sich meine Räder immer sehr sicher gefühlt.  Teilweise habe ich nicht mal ein Schloss verwendet (Ok, ist schon ein paar Jahre her).

Wie von Kurt schon erwähnt, wirds mit 100% Sicherheit schwer. Diebe sind heutzutage wohl schon recht dreist und einfallsreich. Der Raum sollte einfach gut zugänglich und einsehbar sein, nicht irgendwo beim Hintereingang in einer dunklen Ecke. Kommt natürlich immer drauf an was für Leute sich in dem Hotel, bzw. der Umgebung tummeln. Die Lage es Hotels ist auch nicht unwichtig (Hauptstraße oder Sackgasse).
Je nach Möglichkeit dann mit einer Stange zum Einhängen des Sattels oder eben solchen Wandhaltern in die (wenn möglich) das Hinterrad geschoben wird. Wenn die in vernünftigen Abständen plaziert sind, funktioniert das wunderbar. Für leichte Räder (Rennräder) sind auch Haken an der Decke/Wand sinnvoll, in denen das Rad senkrecht hängt. Irgendwelche Boxen halte ich nicht unbedingt für praktikabel. Der Platzbedarf fürfte bei einer gewissen Hotelgröße einfach zu groß sein.
Im Zweifelsfall stelle ich mein Rad ungeputzt einfach neben das offensichtlich teuerste Rad im Raum. Kein Mensch wird sich dafür interessieren.  Ich erinnere mich da gern an einen Urlaub in Alta Badia in der Woche nach der Maratona dles Dolomites. Der Radraum, den ich jetzt auch nicht so toll fand, war so mit edlem Carbon vollgestopft, da hätte ein Dieb mein Rad nicht mal wahrgenommen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (1. März 2016)

zum 80cm breiten Lenker in schmalen Boxen: Einfach das Vorderrad rausnehmen und Lenker quer stellen! Habe in einem Hotel einmal solche Boxen aus stabilem Stahldraht gesehen, die nur reichliche Pedalbreite hatten und wie Schließfächer oder Spinde im Raum standen - immer 2 übereinander und einen Gang in der Mitte. Ohne Vorderrad in der Gabel müssen diese Boxen auch nicht hoch sein. Das schafft auch ein kleines Fräulein. Auf dem Boden in der Box lag ein Brett oder PVC-Fußbodenbelag. Da konnte man das Bike leicht reinschieben und das Vorderrad daneben stellen. An der Rezeption gabs gute Vorhängeschlösser gegen Pfand. Der Raum war Videoüberwacht und man kam nur mit Zimmerkarte rein. 
Sicher könnte man mit einem Bolzenschneider die Käfige aufzwicken. Dauert aber bisschen.
Nur die Hälfte der Boxen waren mit Bikes gefüllt. In vielen lag auch anderes Sportzeug der nicht bikenden Gäste.

Für Billigräder und die, die kein Vorderrad ausbauen wollen, gab es noch ein paar einfache Fahrradständer.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (2. März 2016)

Für mich gilt ein Bikeraum als sicher (klar 100% wird's nie geben) wenn er:
1.) Die Tür zum Raum nur von Gästen zu öffnen ist, solange sie im Hotel auch wohnen. Sprich mit täglich wechselndem Code oder Schlüsselkarte oder so.
2.) Ich mein Bike dort entweder anschließen kann. Dann sollte ich aber entsprechende Schlösser ausleihen können. Oder ich kann es, gerne auch mit ausgebautem Vorderrad in einer blickdichten Box einschließen. Achtung: Bei Doppelbrückengabeln, kann man den Lenker nicht um 90° drehen. Die Boxen natürlich abschließbar.
3.) Eine Videoüberwachung muss drin sein! Und zwar eine die direkt auf einen Server speichert.

Besonders gut ist natürlich auch, wenn der Raum nicht von außen erreichbar ist, sondern man an der Rezeption oder so vorbei muss.

Je mehr Hindernisse man den Ä****** in den Weg legt umso aufwendiger und gefährlicher wird es für die. Und das muss das Ziel sein.

Wenn Boxen nicht gehen, müssen massive Ösen in die Wand, an denen ich das Bike anschließen kann. Am besten mehrere, um mehrere Schlösser verwenden zu können. Und die Schlösser sollte man ausleihen können.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (3. März 2016)

Kurt schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle schon gesehen habt, ist es nicht so einfach einen Bikeraum sicher, komfortabel und kostengünstig einzurichten.


Das sieht man gut am Beispiel, auf welches da verwiesen wird. Für Felgenkiller (die werden nicht umsonst so genannt) wär mir mein Rad zu kostbar. Wer mit einem Fatbike kommt, wird wohl die Luft ablassen müssen. Da finde ich das Prinzip "aufhängen" - egal ob an Sattel oder Vorderrad - universeller und (im Fall Vorderrad) platzsparender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (3. März 2016)

Unsere Räder waren auf dem Balkon im 2 OG. Dabei hatte ich ein besseres Gefühl als die Bikes in den Gemeinschaftsraum zu stellen.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (4. März 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Unsere Räder waren auf dem Balkon im 2 OG. Dabei hatte ich ein besseres Gefühl als die Bikes in den Gemeinschaftsraum zu stellen.


Habe ich auch schon so gemacht. War aber eher bei Fewos der Fall. Wenn ein Hotelier oder Vermieter das nicht duldet, kann ich das nachvollziehen. Nicht jeder trägt sein Rad geputz und vorsichtig durch Treppenhaus und Flure. Resultat sind dann Reifenspuren an den Wänden, verschrammte Türrahmen und sonstige Dreckspuren.


----------



## Kurt (9. März 2016)

so, wieder zurück aus La Palma...
@Leuchtentrager das mit dem Holzboden ist schon ein Problem. Das war früher unser Fernsehraum und dann Fitnessraum. Ich hab den Boden drin gelassen. Sollte er nicht halten wird er irgendwann ausgetauscht.
Wir lassen die Bikes vorher im normalen Bikeraum oder vor der Tür abtropfen und parken die eBikes dann im eBike Raum.

@keinTrinkwasser: keine Angst da wird keine Felge zerkratzt. Nur bei den Rennrädern mussten wir einen Einsatz bauen. Wir hatten bisher nur ein Fatbike, das kann man in einem zweiten kleineren Raum aufhängen.
Beim aufhängen der Räder, hatten die Mädels oft nicht die Kraft die Räder vom Hacken zu heben. Auch Kinder kommen da nicht ran. 
Beide Systeme sind ok, das muss dann jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Bergmolch (9. März 2016)

Kurt schrieb:


> so, wieder zurück aus La Palma...
> @Leuchtentrager das mit dem Holzboden ist schon ein Problem. Das war früher unser Fernsehraum und dann Fitnessraum. Ich hab den Boden drin gelassen. Sollte er nicht halten wird er irgendwann ausgetauscht.
> Wir lassen die Bikes vorher im normalen Bikeraum oder vor der Tür abtropfen und parken die eBikes dann im eBike Raum.
> 
> ...




Hallo Kurt,

schöne Grüße aus dem Passeiertal. Wir haben einen eigenen abgesperrten Raum in der Fahrradgarage. So wie es aussieht werden wir wohl ein Gerüst zum Aufhängen mit dem Sattel aufstellen. Der Raum bekommt Videoüberwachung, wir haben das Garagentor und das Tor zum Raum, die nur mit dem Zimmerchip zu öffnen sind. (Ziemlich sichere) Schlösser können ausgeliehen werden. Müsste wohl passen, was meinst du?


----------



## Kurt (9. März 2016)

Ihr müsst unbedingt das Garagentor von Innen verstärken dass man es nicht leicht aufbrechen kann. Ein Zimmerchip ist perfekt. Sowas fehlt mir noch, das kann ich mir leider noch nicht leisten. Hängt schöne Bilder auf und etwas Farbe schadet auch nicht 
Bald geht es los mir der Bikesaison!


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (20. März 2016)

Als ich im letzten Jahr in Italien war, gab es eine videoüberwachte Tiefgarage inkl. Abstellraum für Fahrräder. Dieser Raum war wiederum extra gesichert und nur tagsüber zugänglich. In dem Raum selber, waren neben Werkstattausrüstung, Radständer zu finden, bei denen man das Rad am Sattel aufhängen musste. Da die Räder zusätzlich noch mit Schloß gesichert waren, hatte ich keine Bedenken dort "ein paar tausend Euro" über Nacht hängen zu lassen.
Ein paar Bilder im Anhang, mehr habe ich leider auf dem Handy nicht gefunden. Ich hoffe man kann es soweit erkennen.

Die Konstruktion ansich, hier am Waschplatz:





Die Tiefgarage: 



Unten rechts der Bike-Abstellraum:


----------



## Dutshlander (13. April 2016)

und so hat das suchen nach dein Bike unter vielen ein ende


----------

